

Ask HN: When to disclose RSI in applying for a new job? - petrichor

Hey everyone,<p>First time posting here, so please be gentle!<p>tl;dr - I have RSI in my forearms and wrists. I get flare ups that slow me down, but on average it is manageable. I am looking for a new job. When/how do I let my prospective employer know?<p>About ten years ago I injured my wrists and forearms really bad. It was so bad that I couldn't open a door without excruciating pain. I was working only 10 hours a week at the time, so somehow i hung onto my job and after a year was able to up my hours to 25/week. About 5-6 years ago, I was healed enough that I could actually type pretty normally, but I stayed part time until about 8 months ago. Going full time has worked out ok.<p>I get flare ups now and then that slow me down to the point where I will consciously try to avoid typing as much as practical. It usually takes 2-3 days for the flare up to subside, but can be up to several weeks. At my current job I telecommute, and have several hour+ meetings (ie: no typing), and some days there's just not a lot of work to do, so it has been really easy. The problem is I am bored out of my mind, and unhappy at work--I've been stagnating for a couple years now. I've been itching to find a new job, but I'm worried that when I find one, it'll wind up being too much for me, and then I'll be out of luck and unemployed with a family to provide for.<p>Even with these concerns, I'm unhappy enough at my current job that I have started looking, and already have some phone screens scheduled this week. At what point do I need to bring up my RSI issues to my prospective employer? Has anyone gone through a similar experience?<p>Thanks!<p>ps - I'm having a flare up right now, so forgive me if I am not very vocal in the comments.
======
drewda
Assuming you are in the U.S., this FAQ on the Americans with Disabilities Act
as it pertains to job applicants may be of use to you:
<http://www.eeoc.gov/facts/jobapplicant.html>

------
jzb
I'd disclose during the first or second interview. Assuming whatever job
you're gunning for requires a lot of typing...

~~~
petrichor
I guess I could have mentioned that I am a software developer... so yes, there
will be at least a bit of typing. :)

